# Logitech G15 - Performance Monitor für 8 CPU Kerne?



## Andromeda (20. Dezember 2008)

*Logitech G15 - Performance Monitor für 8 CPU Kerne?*

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich habe mir einen Core i7 920 zugelegt  und musste feststellen, das der geliebte Performance Monitor auf dem Tastatur LCD nicht mehr die Auslastung der einzelnen Kerne aufschlüsselt. (alte G15 mit Klappdisplay und blauer Beleuchtung)
Scheinbar ist die Anzeige auf 4 Kerne begrenzt (beim Q6600 funktionierte dies)!
Jetzt gibt es nur einen CPU-Auslastungsbalken mit den % Werten der gesammten CPU Auslastung.  

Kennt jemand schon einen Mod für die Software um auch die Auslastung von 8 CPU Kernen einzublenden?
Oder gibt es eine neuere Logitech-Software für x64? Diese (siehe unten) habe ich gerade von der unübersichtlichen Logitechseite geladen.

Gruß,
Andromeda

OS ist VISTA x64 SP1, Logitech G-series Keybord Profiler [RELEASE64] - 2.02.101 (12/13/2007)


----------



## Timor (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Logitech G15 - Performance Monitor für 8 CPU Kerne?*

Würde mich auch brennend interessieren!


----------



## Uziflator (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Logitech G15 - Performance Monitor für 8 CPU Kerne?*

Wieso 8Kerne?!

Der Core I7 hat auch nur 4 Kerne, du brauchs vllt nur neue Software für die G15.


----------



## Timor (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Logitech G15 - Performance Monitor für 8 CPU Kerne?*

Core 2 Quad: 2 "echte" Kerne ; 2 "virtuelle" Kerne
Core i7       : 4 "echte" Kerne ; 4 "virtuelle" Kerne


----------



## Uziflator (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Logitech G15 - Performance Monitor für 8 CPU Kerne?*

Ähm der Quad hat auch 4 Kerne das sind 2 zusammen gelötete Dualcores,das die Virtuelllen angezeigt werden, da  kannse lange drauf warten.

Edit:  der Core i7 hat 8 virtuelle


----------



## Timor (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Logitech G15 - Performance Monitor für 8 CPU Kerne?*

Da hatte ich was anderes gelesen,
aber gut  
Danke für deine Info!


----------



## Andromeda (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Logitech G15 - Performance Monitor für 8 CPU Kerne?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> Wieso 8Kerne?!
> 
> Der Core I7 hat auch nur 4 Kerne, du brauchs vllt nur neue Software für die G15.



Der Core i7 hat 4 physikalische und dank SMT insgesamt 8 logische Kerne (2 pro physikalischen Kern). Also erscheinen im Taskmanager 8 Kerne, für die die Logitechsoftware scheinbar nicht geschrieben wurde (max. 4 "Taskmanager"-Kerne scheinen zu gehen)

Meine Frage ist ja, ob jemand ein Applet oder eine neue Softwareversion schon gefunden hat... (bitte Link posten).
Ich war bisher nicht erfolgreich. Scheinbar ist das Problem noch zu neu. 

edit: ...eine neue Softwareversion bei der das Problem der mangelhaften Performance Monitoranzeige behoben wurde...


----------



## willy (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Logitech G15 - Performance Monitor für 8 CPU Kerne?*

zeigt everest das nich an?


----------



## Andromeda (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Logitech G15 - Performance Monitor für 8 CPU Kerne?*



willy schrieb:


> zeigt everest das nich an?



Ich möchte während des Spielens sehen, ob ein Prozessorkern gerade "voll" ist. Wenn man das Live sieht ist es schöner weil man dann weiß bei welcher Spieleszene die CPU Limitiert.
(Sonst kann man auch den Taskmanager nehmen, das Spiel mit alt Tab unterbrechen und gucken ob ein Kern voll war)

Können für alle Kerne aufgeschlüsselte CPU Auslastungsinformationen von Everest im Logitech LCD angezeigt werden?


----------



## willy (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Logitech G15 - Performance Monitor für 8 CPU Kerne?*

Everest hat eine G15 Funktion...darum hab ich das gemeint >_<


----------



## Andromeda (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Logitech G15 - Performance Monitor für 8 CPU Kerne?*



willy schrieb:


> Everest hat eine G15 Funktion...darum hab ich das gemeint >_<



 

Cool, geht tatsächlich mit Everest einzustellen. Wenn Everest erstmal das Board und die CPU richtig unterstützt, kann man ja noch mehr Sachen einblenden lassen. Super Tipp!!! Kannte ich noch nicht! Danke! 

Falls doch noch jemand ein anderes Applet mit Balkenanzeige oder ähnlichem findet, bitte Link posten


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Logitech G15 - Performance Monitor für 8 CPU Kerne?*

ich finde das super, war eine gute entschedung von mir die G15 zu wünschen, jetzt bereue ich das noch weniger


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Logitech G15 - Performance Monitor für 8 CPU Kerne?*

Ladet euch mal den NV Monitor runter das is ein gutes tool habs auch bei mir installiert vllt zeigts der dann an gibts kostenlos und funktioniert einwandfrei mit der G15


----------

